# disc brake conversion!



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

im just not liking the drum brakes lol :|
ive seen many topics with this, but im wondering if i can just grab the rotors, master sylinder, and calipers from a similar model car and dump em in my car.
if so what models could i use for this? and would i need more than just what i listed?
im not looking to buy an expensive kit for this either.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

No.
you must either have the beam axle or a conversion kit to bolt the caliper to something.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

some replaced the rear axle, like i did, and some bought the conversion kit. 
you would have to change the park brake cables to match and you might have to replace the master cylinder.


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

p11 primera works bolt for bolt


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

partfinder4204 said:


> p11 primera works bolt for bolt


He has a 98 B14.....
So the answer is you must get the Disc brake beam axle or the conversion kit from Fast brakes, plus all the parts, the E-brake cables as mentioned above, brake lines, calipers complete, rotors.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

i had my mechanic take the rear disc breaks from a 01 sentra and put them on my 99sentra gxe he did one hell of a job in total with the all the parts that he used he charged me $700 im not sure if it was too much or if it was a good price all i know is that my car stops better. ill ask him what parts did he use and then ill post it up


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sinning said:


> i had my mechanic take the rear disc breaks from a 01 sentra and put them on my 99sentra gxe he did one hell of a job in total with the all the parts that he used he charged me $700 im not sure if it was too much or if it was a good price all i know is that my car stops better. ill ask him what parts did he use and then ill post it up


What a waste. I paid $1000 for my whole car. 75% of all braking power is up front. Who cares (on this car) if it has drums. It's not worth the $$


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

please let us now what parts were used....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i changed mine to disc brakes because of the tick tick tick from the rear when braking.
the dealership service writer said they could get rid off of it, maybe not first try, might take two or three installments of labor and parts then it might come back,
Enough to convince me not to go that way.


----------

